# Argentine Black & White Tegus



## Zombie (Sep 27, 2005)

Ever since losing Leroy and Hilda last year I have wanted to get another pair of Tegus.
These are Argentine Black & Whites (Tupinambis merianae). Imagine a lizard with the personality of a dog. And trainable as well. Leroy and Hilda were potty trained, and responded to vocal commands. Of course it took lots of training and patience, but a 5 foot lizard that comes to the sound of it's name, understands "no!", is worth the time and effort.

This is Gomez and Morticia. They are Bert Langerwerf (Agama International) stock and are both 4 months old. Of course different bloodlines (yeah, I do live in Oklahoma, but, eww, no).

Gomez







Morticia







Basking


----------



## galeogirl (Sep 27, 2005)

Adorable!  Are you going to breed them?


----------



## OldHag (Sep 27, 2005)

I keep thinking I need one of those...Been thinking that for years.  I guess I could build a cage for one of my kids in the back yard and give the Tegu the kids room.   I need a bigger house...and more money....and time ...


----------



## Malkavian (Sep 27, 2005)

I had a tegu for a few months and it promptly died of a stomach infection (threw up all its food till it died of starvation)  not sure if it was WC and had parasites or what...


----------



## Zombie (Sep 27, 2005)

Paige: Of course. Although they are 3 years away...is this a pre-emptive request for the video?

Michelle: Or you could build a cage in the backyard for the Tegus, and keep CPS off your back.

Malkavian: Did you buy it at a pet store? Alot of them get their animals from importers, so there never is any assurance of health. You get an animal that was tossed in a cage with dozens of other wild caught specimens at the importer, most likely not feed very well to keep his costs down, and then shipped to a pet shop that doesn't implement any kind of quarantine program. I only buy from established breeders, and although it may cost twice as much, you are guaranteed a healthy animal, and you are encouraging captive breeding.


----------



## Malkavian (Sep 27, 2005)

Zombie: Twas a gift so I don't know. I imagine it was ordered through the local establishment though, as my parents got it for me.


----------



## galeogirl (Sep 27, 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Paige: Of course. Although they are 3 years away...is this a pre-emptive request for the video?


No, just my long-time interest in the captive propagation of reptiles and inverts.


----------



## Gene (Sep 27, 2005)

Congrats, they are beautiful.

I have always had an interest in the back of my mind for tegus but I am currently committed to a pair of water monitors (varanus salvator) at the moment.....to the next 30 years or so.

I have heard great things about them though. I know a guy here with one of Bert's babies but he is nearing the 4 foot mark now I would guess.

later


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 5, 2006)

I have read that they can be quite rare.  Is this so?
Also, can you link; do you know breeders?
What do they usually go for.  
I originally wanted a monitor, but after reading article upon article on how trainable they are, they are my new choice.


----------



## dirtborder4life (Mar 5, 2006)

*Tegus*

Awesome Tegus,and love the avatar


----------

